

Ask HN: Startup School worth it? - dennybritz

For anyone who has been there (or seen videos), how was it? Is it worth a trip? Why or why not?<p>A little bit of background: Startup School is marketed as an event for people who &quot;thought about one day starting a startup&quot; or &quot;afraid of making the final leap&quot;. I have previously started two startups, and I am debating if I should make the two-hour trip or not, as I don&#x27;t seem to be the target audience? Will I still get a lot out of the event?
======
_pius
I don't know your background, but having watched most years (and attended a
few in person), I think one would have to be pretty jaded _not_ to find
Startup School to be a fantastic, inspirational day, even if one were already
immersed in startup culture. It's certainly worth a two hour trip.

Also, the talks are from speakers at different stages of their careers
encompassing multiple facets of the startup ecosystem, so don't worry about
being "too advanced" for it.

------
ctruman
I am going for the first time and making a drive up from LA (8~ hours). I
think just the chance to be up close and personal with some of the biggest
successes of Silicon Valley would be more than worth it. Hearing their stories
and talks will be interesting and motivating whatever you are currently doing
in your career.

------
agibsonccc
I'm going and I'm flying half way across the country. You might want to ask
questions in this group:

[https://www.facebook.com/groups/705664592796188/](https://www.facebook.com/groups/705664592796188/)

There's around 200 current people going in the group and I know some alum are
in the group as well.

I won't try to sway your opinion either way. I personally have found
networking with the people going worth it already by itself.

------
pjmurray
I flew from Australia in 2011 for it and have no regrets. At the time though I
was very new to the startup scene.

Like any conference most of the value is derived from the networking rather
than the speakers/presentations. Keeping in mind the target market, expect to
see a lot of undergrads and startup newbies.

That being said the talks are still amazing and there are some more senior
guys that go.

------
rush-tea
How do I get tickets? It seems it's already sold out? When is the earliest to
apply for it?

Thanks.

------
iamkoby
hesitant about 2 hours??? i'm coming from Israel!

